# Ta-Jon & Pashes Maltese



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I have narrowed down possible breeders to about 3 or 4, and I would love to hear opinions on Ta-Jon Maltese & Pashes Maltese. If you would prefer to keep comments private, you may PM me and anything you say will remain confidential.

I know both of these breeders are top-notch and have built a well-respected name in the show ring. 

I'm just wanting to know which you all would prefer to go with if you were purchasing a new pup. Also, do both of these breeders have a consistent "look" in their Maltese, or have you found either one to vary quite a bit on their look (meaning one puppy looks one way, and another puppy looks like it came from an entirely different breeder)? Would you say Pashes breeds "extreme" babydoll faces?

I'm so happy I've narrowed it down to 3 or 4 breeders!  I appreciate everyone's opinions & thoughts!*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tammy knows what she is producing. She does have a variety of lines in her kennel (which I think is a good thing), and a variety of looks. But she knows what she is going to get from her breedings. For example, she told me Soda's bite would not come in until late...sure enough it came in at 11 months, perfect scissors. She also did a superb job of matching me with the appropriate pup long distance. I would continue to go back to Tammy and her lines. 

Soda is pretty much all Pashes...so I do like what Pashes produces. I just have never dealt with them so don't have anything to tell you.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Actually I heard from Pashes today. Sheila emailed me to answer some questions I had asked. She also mentioned that she is showing 2 of Button's sisters now. I don't consider Button's face to be extreme but I'm sure that is an opinion matter.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Most breeders get the short muzzles from time to time, but I can assure you if you don't want that
you will have no problem finding one that isn't with any breeder. This includes both of these breeders.
You keep bringing up the word extreme and not wanting it. Trust me, you won't get it if you don't
ask for it. LOL Too many people love the little dollface look, so you're safe.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (bbry @ Nov 7 2008, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666117


> Actually I heard from Pashes today. Sheila emailed me to answer some questions I had asked. She also mentioned that she is showing 2 of Button's sisters now. I don't consider Button's face to be extreme but I'm sure that is an opinion matter.[/B]


*Do you have any recent photos of Buttons you could post? I'm curious what Buttons looks like now that he is older.*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 7 2008, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666120


> QUOTE (bbry @ Nov 7 2008, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666117





> Actually I heard from Pashes today. Sheila emailed me to answer some questions I had asked. She also mentioned that she is showing 2 of Button's sisters now. I don't consider Button's face to be extreme but I'm sure that is an opinion matter.[/B]


*Do you have any recent photos of Buttons you could post? I'm curious what Buttons looks like now that he is older.*
[/B][/QUOTE]


I was going to ask for the same thing I remember when I first saw him and fell in love.....LOL He is the reason I started to look into Pashes lines.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I really don't & right now we are battling an allergy issue, I think. Up until about 2 months ago, I had kept him in full long coat & he was (& is) beautiful. But it was so hot here in TX and I took him to a groomer I had not used before & asked for a puppy cut. She almost skinned him, literally. He was actually bleeding in places & I nearly cried right there. 

Very soon after that, we had to evacuate for Hurricane Ike. He stayed with us in our fifth wheel for 2 weeks scratching all the time, especially the areas that were raw. While we were gone, I also could not get his regular Natural Balance Duck & Potato allergy formula and began feeding him something else. We are back home now & doing better but there is so much debris outside and it is still musty inside from the ac being off (because we were out of electricity for 2 weeks). Everyone in our area is really suffering from allergies. I really don't know what all to do. Lady's Mom recommended Zyrtec but at a little over 3# he would just be too hard to dose appropriately.
He had been having some ear issues before the awful clip so he may have already had some allergies but honestly he didn't start scratching his body & chewing his feet before he got the hot spots from the clip. 

I'm looking for what to do to make him most comfortable and grow his coat back. I do think that everything we are doing is working. He is back on the Natural Balance Allergy formula and I did give him .5 cc of benadryl one time when he was scratching the worst. I am now considering the 3v caps and/or Missing Link but certainly don't want to give him anything that would reactivate the terrible itching. Can you buy the 3v caps anywhere local or are they strictly an online purchase?

Anyway, if (I mean when) I get him back to himself I will try to get a recent photo of him to post. 

Sorry for the long & off-topic post but if anyone wants to give any advice, I'm listening.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Paxton is half Pashes 1/4 rijes and 1/4 marcis/chalet i dont conisder her extreme but i dont know what u consider extreme


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 7 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666210


> Paxton is half Pashes 1/4 rijes and 1/4 marcis/chalet i dont conisder her extreme but i dont know what u consider extreme[/B]


*<span style="color:#483D8B">Paxton is a cutie pie...I don't consider her face to be "extreme"...to me she has a slight babydoll face. Very cute. </span>*


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Paxton is gorgeous but then all 4 of yours are.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: I love Ta-Jon, she is my favorite breeder :wub: Tammy also is so nice and so easy to talk to, you can't go wrong with one of her babies..
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohhh, I wish I was ready to get another girl...or boy...Ta-Jon just lowered the price on their two remaining puppies: Female for $2500 (was $3500), and male for $1700 (was $2500)! Those two were my favorites!


----------



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm just learning, so this might seem a silly question. I really love the babydoll face, is there a negative or concern with having it - like breathing or anything???


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I've never heard of it being a problem. Buttons does just fine. His nose isn't anything like a Pekingnese.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Mari B @ Nov 11 2008, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668846


> I'm just learning, so this might seem a silly question. I really love the babydoll face, is there a negative or concern with having it - like breathing or anything???[/B]


I've never heard of breathing problems. It isn't as extreme as those flat faced dogs that do often have breathing issues. I have heard that it can make it hard for breeders to maintain proper bite structure as there is less room for dental development. However, if you are looking for a pet this is unlikely to be a major concern.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 11 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668404


> Ohhh, I wish I was ready to get another girl...or boy...Ta-Jon just lowered the price on their two remaining puppies: Female for $2500 (was $3500), and male for $1700 (was $2500)! Those two were my favorites![/B]



That boy that is still on her website is just too adorable! Are you sure you want to wait until next year to get a sibling for London?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> That boy that is still on her website is just too adorable! Are you sure you want to wait until next year to get a sibling for London? [/B]



If I had the money in my savings, trust me, that little girl or boy would already be at my HOUSE! :w00t: It's going to take me a year to save up, and that's with saving 100% of my paychecks. lol


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (LilGuyParker @ Nov 12 2008, 08:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669161


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 11 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668404





> Ohhh, I wish I was ready to get another girl...or boy...Ta-Jon just lowered the price on their two remaining puppies: Female for $2500 (was $3500), and male for $1700 (was $2500)! Those two were my favorites![/B]



That boy that is still on her website is just too adorable! Are you sure you want to wait until next year to get a sibling for London? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

you should get the girl!!! Parker needs a sibling and you love Tajon, she is adorable!!!


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Nov 12 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669326


> QUOTE (LilGuyParker @ Nov 12 2008, 08:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669161





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 11 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668404





> Ohhh, I wish I was ready to get another girl...or boy...Ta-Jon just lowered the price on their two remaining puppies: Female for $2500 (was $3500), and male for $1700 (was $2500)! Those two were my favorites![/B]



That boy that is still on her website is just too adorable! Are you sure you want to wait until next year to get a sibling for London? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

you should get the girl!!! Parker needs a sibling and you love Tajon, she is adorable!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

All in due time. I think Parker enjoys being the only child...the spoiled lil brat


----------

